# We just bought another tank... I think we have a problem!



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We took our routine Saturday trip to our local cichlid fish store just to chat with the fish and employees, NOT to buy anything. Ended up leaving after putting a down payment on a 135 (or 150? not sure) tank someone had just brought in. This has got to stop!!!

On a happy note, after we reinforce the basement floor (again), our 75 gallon all male hap-peacock tank will be moved into the 135, and our Oscar will take up residence in their 75. And I'll be able to get that Aristochromis chrysti I've had my eye on for months! And my boyfriend can finally get a Nimbochromis!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats on your MTS... Just don't go poking around on craigslist! LOL


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you kidding? I check it every day. My bf still gives me grief 'cos I nixed the 240 for $300 bucks on CL. I'm pretty annoyed myself, but we'd just that week set up our very first tank with rasboras and rainbows, and I thought, 'what could we possibly do with such a huge tank?'! DOH!!

And Fish Guy- what's an MTS?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Multiple Tank Syndrome


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I started with one in 2001, now I have 16!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We started with one in February and are now up to 5 with fish, 2 in the garage, and one on the way. Maybe it's time we start selling on CL instead of looking! :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I started with two convicts in a 15 gallon at age 11. I'm now 36 and have over 65 tanks with a total gallonage of just a touch over 3000 :lol:

I'm a victum...


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

You've set the bar very high, and I'm sooo jealous!!! 
You should give tours


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I do...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> I started with two convicts in a 15 gallon at age 11. I'm now 36 and have over 65 tanks with a total gallonage of just a touch over 3000 :lol:
> 
> I'm a victum...


I'm catching up, one gallon at a time.... Gimme 15 years I'll be caught up by then


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> I started with two convicts in a 15 gallon at age 11. I'm now 36 and have over 65 tanks with a total gallonage of just a touch over 3000 :lol:
> 
> I'm a victum...


WOW.. do you have a separate building for all your tanks? I would love to see your fish ROOMS.

I started in April 2011 and currently at 6 tanks going strong! (I'm looking for a larger home)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In all fairness one tank is 1200 gallons... A couple of 125's, a 185, a 240 and a lot of tanks under 100 gallons. 4-70's a gaggle of 29's, 20's and tens...

The point is, if you enjoy it then do it. Once it becomes a chore you must stop! I could have the worst day and only spend an hour in the fish room with the music blasting and all is well. That's what it's about for me! Sharing species with the fine people on these boards and with my cichlid club. That's the reward! There's no money in fish... Just joy.


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> There's no money in fish... Just joy.


+1 some people just dont understand


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i love how thefishguy says theres no money in fish when clearly he has spent enought on his tanks for a downpayment on another house lol. *** spent so much in fish that i couldve bought another care now=p but still fish rocks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well JD lover... You're probably correct... BUT I do sell fish constantly which helps make up for a lot of that. Just sold $190 worth last week...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

well let me ask you when you sell the fish do you go out buy new fish/fish things?i know i do =p


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

this is my help group lol
when my fiance complains about the 90, 29, & 10 in our apt with the 55 soon to be setup 
i just tell her about all the fine folks on here cough cough TheFishGuy and she quickly realizes how much worse it could be hahaha no offense TFG 
I hope to be up to par with you one day lol

But yeah I completely agree MTS is my release when the rest of the world is blah


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Here is a quote from my wife:



> "My husband is a good man, he takes care of us. If he needs to go buy a couple of fish every now and again and spend a few hours a week in his fish room that's fine. It could be a lot worse, he could be spending his time at bars and strip clubs spending double the money _and_ getting in trouble. So you go a head and have your fish honey, if it keeps you home and out of trouble I'm all for it"


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

:lol: she's a keeper alright. Wish I could convince my parents of the same. Although I seem to be catching MTS myself... went from a 20g to 2 20s and a 50 in a year


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

My dad and I had MTS when I was a kid. We had 1 30g, 2 10g's and a 2g going all at the same time and I thought that was a lot.

Sadly, I think I'm catching the syndrome again. I just set up a 45g after being out of the hobby for 15 yeahs and I've started working on a 29g. I don't mind tho. 

I love fish!


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't count MTS unless you have more tanks than I do about 25. only 2 actually running.
And you need nearly as many or more spare tanks as you have running.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> only 2 actually running.


C'mon man, get with the program! LOL


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Fishguy, about the same time you get your building up I'll have my fishroom going.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

what work? in fishland all is joy!


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> I started with two convicts in a 15 gallon at age 11.


Ha I can relate to that. 2 goldfish i won at the fair aged 8 started me off. Then at 10 I got my first cichlids - 2 convicts - and they mesmerised me. The rest is history, and I'll always have a soft spot for cons. My MTS hit its peak in teen years (yeah sad I know) - breeding and selling off a lot of what were then the rarer cichlids was a good pocket money supplement (clear profit as my parents were paying the electricity bills!). 
Now married with 3 young kids MTS has taken a bit of a hit, but my strategy is to convert the kids: 'mum can I have a fish tank for my birthday?' is more difficult for my wife to refuse than 'darling any chance of another tank in the lounge?'. So far it's working quite well......


----------



## KraKstar (Aug 15, 2011)

I just joined the hobby 6 months ago. I've always had a interest in animals but I've never been as involved as I am now. I knew people kept fish but I never knew there were as many different kinds as there are. When my mom said lets het some fish we went to walmart and i thought they had cool fish. Hahaha oh how i was wrong. So started with a 40b, while that cycled I bought a 29 to setup. Then once that was setup I wanted to start another tank. Now I've got 2 40b, a 29gal, 20 long, a 55 cycling, and a 10gal time out tank. I'm just glad I'm not the only one out there.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*KraKstar*, there's people with rooms full of hundreds of tanks... Hundreds....


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

*stares at TFG*


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

i went from 3 tanks down to 1 atm, now going to set up 2 more, the ones i took down and sold were two 55s, right now i have a 75, just got a 20L today ( petco sale ) and setting up the 10 i had for a 1.5 inch female convict ( alone ) 20 long convicct pair and 75 male convict/8 or so HRP/curreri hybreds i am getting in the mail and same with some mystry **** ( about 6 or so ) that i will get a 40B for.

at one time i had 7 to 9 tanks up lol.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

oh and my sig stocking is way off. dont have any of those fish. not even the same 75 lol.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

kaphil said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I started with two convicts in a 15 gallon at age 11.
> ...


lol :lol: ill try to remember this one when i have kids hahaha :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Just returned to the hobby myself after 25 years. Back then only ever had 1 tank going.. I just setup my first 2 weeks ago (46g corner).. i already need a time out tank and mebbe a big one... Now if it was my own place... must stay off CL


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

I got starter at age 22,Im 65 now. Take some advice don't try to stop fill your house with large tanks. Put one in wall.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

skurj said:


> must stay off CL


Ditto!


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

I don't see the problem.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Just bought a 265...


----------



## KraKstar (Aug 15, 2011)

a lil update. *** got a 75, 2x55, 2x40b, 29, 20, 3x10. i think i need to consolidate down to 5 tanks and add more gallons. I really want a 125... come on CL.....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Im down to 29 tanks totaling 2836 gallons lol not including the sumps


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I had 3 75's, 90, 55, 2 40 breeders, 40 tall, 33 long, 30 long, and a 20 high when I got the 125. Then I took down the 55 and 40 tall to make room for the 220 (7'x2'x2') and I don't miss them a bit. Bigger IS better... :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

skurj said:


> Just returned to the hobby myself after 25 years. Back then only ever had 1 tank going.. I just setup my first 2 weeks ago (46g corner).. i already need a time out tank and mebbe a big one... Now if it was my own place... must stay off CL


Update.. since the post above, I now have a 55g tang community and a 15g currently housing the mbuna bully from the 46g.


----------

